# Let's see those appys!



## CKC (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope to one day have an appy gelding. It's going to be a little while before that happens. I would love to see your appy(s).


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2011)

I love appys!




Ok, just remember you asked for it, lol!



Here's a pic of one of my appy geldings, Magic Mist RazzMaTazz, he had only a bit of white on his rump when he was first born but colored up nicely. I plan to show him this year;





A pic of my wonderful all-around B size gelding, Magic Mist Color On Fire






And a pic of another of our A size appy geldings, Magic Mist Raging Fire N Smoke ("Rage") shortly before he was gelded.





More next post!


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2011)

Our buckskin leopard appy and most senior stallion at 15 years old, with the unfortunate name of Jandt's Precious Pimples (what were they thinking??) Smart aleck hubby sometimes calls him "Zit", sigh... His barn name is Cowboy-- this is one of the few times that I *don't* use part of a horse's registered name as the barn name.





We've only had Cowboy for a couple of years but he's had some absolutely stunning foals for us, and so far all fillies (6/6). LOVE this boy!





Our bay leopard appy stallion, CCMF Spotted Illusion





He *was* up for sale, but we found a great place who wants to lease him, which is good because we're going to take a year off from breeding, but "Louie" will still get to breed some mares. AND we get him back, yay!





And our youngest stallion, buckskin appy Buckeroo grandson Erica's Streakin For Bucks.



His spots don't show in this pic, but he's getting more snowflake spots all the time. "Streaker" is currently in driving training and will be shown this year. He was shown as a youngster in halter and did well so we hope to get his Hall of Fame in Halter too as he only needs two Grands and 20-some points to earn it.





Edit: Probably should add this yearling guy, he's still a stallion but probably not for long. This is Magic Mist Zippin Illusion, and he's gotten a ton more white and way more spots since this pic but I won't be getting any new pics until at least all this new snow melts and the mud dries up a bit!





We have appy mares too, want to see?


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's our oldest appaloosa mare, Wild Winds Frost Fire, she has only a couple of spots but she has thrown some wild color by even non-appy stallions. The filly shown with her was sired by a homozygous for pinto stallion, so she was supposed to be be pintaloosa, but it's one of the few times that she's had a foal not show appy at birth. That filly has just gotten nicer and nicer though, so I'm still pleased as can be.








Next is Magic Mist Im An Appy Lucy, shown with her first foal, a bay appy filly who has gotten much more color as she's aged. Lucy is 3/3 for fillies, and is expecting another one this year. Well, another FOAL, I don't know that it's a filly, lol!





This is Summer's Je Tieme, she's gotten more spots with time. Her first foal was the yearling colt in my post of the stallions.





And Summers Shades of Class, her first foal was a palomino filly with appy characterics, and she is in foal for this year too





We have more appys but we need updated pics of many of them; one is a three year old near-leopard filly who will be trained to drive and shown this year, but all I have is foal pics of her.



Most of the pics I've posted are non-clipped pics but it's all I've got right now. This year we'll be doing much photo-updating.

Now let's see more pics of other peoples' appys!


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful horses!!! I especially love Streaker



I think our "Blue" is his full brother, but he is solid grey


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice everyone

Our one and only appaloosa is a mare

"Xena" RF Bars Warrior Princess

Palomino snowcap appaloosa
















Here she is with her 2010 colt Buckshot a buckskin appaloosa

his legs are not clipped in this photo and what is done is not a good job


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok Here are my two Appys.

This mare I have NO CLUE what color she is



, but I know she is an App.










This litte Gelding is All App. ( And ALL ATTITUDE 









 LOL )


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2011)

Picture doesn't show his color well, but here's my silver bay varnish roan gelding, Jasper.






I'll try to get some new pics this summer when he's shed off. [i need new pictures of pretty much everyone.]


----------



## PaintNminis (Apr 10, 2011)

I love all your Appys Keep them Coming


----------



## valshingle (Apr 10, 2011)

We have 2 apps and a pintaloosa (app and pinto).

Here's our stallion, Thousand Oaks Yashicas Monet






Our mare, HCM Bucks Sugar N Spice, it's hard to see her pattern in this photo, but she has snowflaked and mottled out a lot more with age






And Monet's daughter, a pintaloosa that has since greyed out, Peakviews Mona Lisa

as a foal:






and as a two year old:


----------



## SHANA (Apr 10, 2011)

I have five appaloosas:

The first is my AMHA/AMHR stallion, CN Kiss This, aka Casey.






The second is my AMHR mare, Risque Fishers Winter Sky who is in foal for 2011 to Casey. Can't wait to see this foal.






The third is the AMHA mare, Seablooms Moonstruck Angel.


----------



## SHANA (Apr 10, 2011)

The fourth is my AMHA/AMHR mare, Sharptails Peanut Butter who is also in foal for 2011 to Casey. I also cannot wait to see this foal. The first photo she is pictured with her 2008 colt.
















The fifth is Peanuts' 2010 AMHA/AMHR filly, SPH Kids Peanut Butter Princess.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

O yay one of my favorites!!!

Appy Mares:

Mars Rosebud A/R Chestnut snowflake mare






Blue Diamond Dream Catcher JS AMHR black snowflake due to foal hopefully tonight!






Cherokee Rose Miss Never Miss AMHR bay snowflake






Monte Carlos Black Diamonds AMHR black frosted blanket






Jandts Pom Pom Chick A Dee A/R silver blanket






to be continued


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

more appy mares:

Hobbit Hills Shes All That A/R Bay? snowflake due to foal end of this month bred to Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo






Maple Hollows Ebony Chardonnay A/R black snowflake she is getting lots of white hairs now!






Pintaloosa mares:

Timberviews Buttons and Bows A/R bay overaloosa due end of this month






Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe A/R chestnut pintaloosa






R Cee Dream Angel AMHR black pintaloosa due end of this month






To be continued again


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Appy and pintaloosa stallions:

Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic A/R bay pintaloosa






Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo A/R black near leopard






Arions Magnum P I A/R silver bay pintaloosa






unnamed colt born 4/10/11 will be AMHR silver black frosted blanket lots of white hairs on his hips






unnamed colt born 4/8/11 will be A/R black pintaloosa, not showing many appy characteristics yet but could later


----------



## candycar (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's mine! Old pics, but they show good color..

Midnight Lexus aka Lexy with fresh clip






Summer coat


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice everyone . Where are all the appy people at


----------



## ohmt (Apr 11, 2011)

Love all the appys everyone!!

I have a few myself





Here is a silver bay appaloosa mare (pictured during a growth spurt so a bit gangly) that I just love. You can't really see in this picture, but has the biggest spots I've ever seen all over her rump. She looks B sized but measure in just a tish under 34". I can't wait to show her this year.






Here is a bay blanketed colt of mine that I'll be showing this year as a 2 yr. old. This was him as a weanling:






Him last summer:






And bay snowcap filly that will be 2 this year and is just 28". I really like this one, her head is so nice.











Excuse the mesh fence in this pic-she was itching and tore it down.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 11, 2011)

Now this mare is not appy, but she is sired by a leopard son of Jandts Bay N Bee and is one of the best broodmares. She is actually the dam of the silver bay appy mare pictured in the previous post and is in foal for a full sibling this year. Sorry about the pic, Sunshine is a pasture mare that likes to keep her distance.






Here is my bay leopard stallion, Valley View He's a Preacher Man. I searched for years for the right appaloosa stallion to cross with my Penny Cloud foals and then I found Preacher. I'd like a whole herd of horses just like this one. He's a little ornery around the corners, but he gives me kisses every morning which makes up for it.











And Preacher 'nesting' 2 winters ago. He's not chubby, he's fluffy










And here is our chestnut varnish appy Chianti bred mare (sister to Maple Hollow's 'Mars')

Mars Lady-dam of the bay snowcap filly above.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you sick of me yet?!

Here is a yearling varnish appaloosa colt with spots on his rump:






And that's him on the right-this picture is too funny, naughty colts:






Bay appaloosa filly-now has a blanket:






Ok I'm done! We have a few appy foals due this year. Lost 2 silver black blanketed foals already so crossing my fingers the rest are healthy, I don't even care about the spots.


----------



## Stef (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a couple of appys!

My stallion C Chief Proud Eagle







One of my mares Iles Apache's Miss Kitty. This is a really old pic of her. But she is just about the same only with a longer mane now.


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 12, 2011)

Love all of those appy's most beautiful horse in the world


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 12, 2011)

No more appies for me! I've sold off all of mine, only have a 08 colt left and that's all my apps



Miss them, but my pintos have got me hooked!


----------



## drk (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is a few of mine... I LOVE the appy's. It's a crap shoot to get color but I'm really excited about my Fewspot stallion I'll be breeding this year. Hopefully LOTS of Spots coming in his future foals...

Here is My Herd Sire for 2011: DRK ONE SPOT AT A TIME (Fewspot)






And Below are some of his lovely mares in waiting





This is DRK TINOS LIL TRIXIE






This is SIX GEMS SHEZA SPOTTED SENSATION






This is HARLWOOD SHOOT FOR THE SKY






This is SIX GEMS BABY TRINKET


----------



## sundaymom (Apr 13, 2011)

Here are my appy babies for this year by my stallion. I have one more coming the end of May by an outside stallion. Two showed color at birth and the other will have to be a surprise after clipping. I can see the white hairs sprinkled about and in her tail but she is so wooly, won't know much till she is clipped.

This is Samara at one day old. She is now a month old and still waiting on weather to clip.






This is Benita...a few hours old. She is now a month old.






This is Isabella at a few hours old She is now a week old.


----------



## CKC (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to post your pictures of all of your lovely horses!

Can't wait until my time comes to have an appy. I keep changing my mind on my favorite color. They are all so neat!

Kim


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok, just saw this post or I would have chimed in earlier.... you might be sorry you asked, LOL

Here is my Sr. stallion, who is just turning 21 this year- Grays Smoke Signal (and the love of my life!!)






Back in the show ring at age 18.....


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is my Jr. Stallion, DRK Spotanious Combustion. He is a yearling and I can't wait for his foals when he is old enough!!

He is out of the mare Six Gems Baby Trinket that DRK posted.

As a weanling






As a yearling recently


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 14, 2011)

Gosh I really dont have good pics of the girls and I keep meaning to update them since Nutmeg has so much white coming in with big fat snowflakes, and Kitty will be pretty roaned when she quits looking like a buffalo....

Ok, here is Nutmeg and Solitaire






Solitaire.....






Still shedding so you cant see all her spots- she is covered in them....


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is Just N Time and her daughter Karma (Poetic Justice) as a yearling- will update pics when she sheds out this year as a 2 yr old....


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is Kitty, sired by Grays Smoke Signal and out of the chestnut Nutmeg. She is a yearling this year and still looks like a wooly bear, so these are from last year. Then there is also Storm Warning, who is a full brother to Karma. He was just born in March. Karma and Stormy were both sired by my leopard stallion I had.
















Ha, if I had more, I would bore you with some more.... I really will be updating pics of Nutmeg (since she changes color every year, lol) and probably Solitaire ... ok, they ALL need updated!!


----------



## CKC (Apr 16, 2011)

Storm Warning is a real looker.

Keep the pictures coming. I'm really enjoying them.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 16, 2011)

Only have one "for sure" appaloosa now.



But I will post pics of what I have!

Here is CCMF Carousel Carnival, son of Carousel Designer Legacy






And his first foal, 2011 colt "Crayonbox Color A Tumbleweed" and I'm pretty sure he is hiding some appy color!






And Chips that I co-own with Shorthorsemom on the forum






Lastly, Almost Heavens Frosty Chip my appy mare that I lost in February.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a couple too! Not what you would expect from Lil Hoofbeats, but...... here are mine!!!!!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 28, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!! ALL OF THEM ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok Lil Hoofbeats... a couple of those mares are just shameful to look at! You better send them to my place to hide them out. I will take good care of them, LOL


----------



## ~Dan (Apr 29, 2011)

Beautiful horses everyone!! Appaloosa is my favorite pattern in the miniatures. Love seeing everyone's pictures



. Keep them coming please!! LOL

Dan.


----------



## Reble (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is our Appaloosa

She just gave us a beautiful filly April 28, 2011




These are her bloodlines

Sire: Royals MS Candy Man


----------



## countryrose (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is my Appy Mare Bonzai Reflection

Her sire is Westwind Farms Rollers Bonsai --owned by Flyin G Farm. He is maternal brother to Candylands' Best Kept Secret.

She had her first foal this year but no spots showing yet


----------



## CheyAut (May 9, 2011)

I'm late to this thread, but appies are my love!



This will take several posts lol

CheyAuts Royal Chianti/C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti, AMHA (pending)/AMHR stallion






An unnamed so far colt born last week, whom I'm keeping



and will be A and R, by the above stallion






Six Gems Dream Catcher, A/R mare






Timberview High Stakes Gambler, A/R stallion






Forester Creek Magic Melody, A/R mare


----------



## CheyAut (May 9, 2011)

CheyAuts Symphony of Sound (aka Haydn), A/R pending colt (the one with Mel above). I want to keep this guy, also











CheyAuts Mythical Microburst, R pending colt






Mythical Murphy, dam to above colt, R mare






Syl-Lee Farms Nikki Lee, R mare






Mini Magic's Sugar Baby (aka Sage), R mare


----------



## CheyAut (May 9, 2011)

CheyAuts Write Out Loud (aka Sharpie), A/R colt






VFG El Arlequin (aka Spin), A/R stallion, sire to above colt






Angels Tennessee Tyme Stardust, A/R mare






Rodabi-J Tattoos Last Tango, R mare






Haven't come up with a reg name for this R colt, but his barn name is Waffle (by Chianti, out of Sage)


----------

